# office lights and the IECC



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The basic thing is that any room with more than one light fixture, you need to do bi-level switching in every such room.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Also, new to the 2009 is the requirement for a separate switch for lights located in "Daylight" areas adjacent to windows and skylights.

Chris


----------

